# 2012 Alaska Green house update pics



## bogydave (Jun 4, 2012)

Lots of green tomatoes, "sweet success" cucs setting on & some blooming


----------



## lukem (Jun 4, 2012)

Indiana update


----------



## begreen (Jun 4, 2012)

We were doing great til last night when a cold system settled in. 49 first thing this morning and it is only 52 at 7pm. There are many spots in AK that are warmer. Needless to say, it looks like things are on hold for this week.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 5, 2012)

Looking good Lukem
Lotta work in that garden & to look so weed free even more


----------



## bogydave (Jun 5, 2012)

begreen said:


> We were doing great til last night when a cold system settled in. 49 first thing this morning and it is only 52 at 7pm. There are many spots in AK that are warmer. Needless to say, it looks like things are on hold for this week.


 
Been cloudy & some rain here. Cooler than the norm. 50s daytime, 40s night.
Tomorrow to be 64°, hope they're right. Garden needs some sun & heat.
Sun finally just broke thru, may heat the GH before dark. 19 hrs now. Sunset at 23:30
http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/astronomy.html?n=18&month=6&year=2012&obj=sun&afl=-11&day=1


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice gardens!


----------



## certified106 (Jun 5, 2012)

Man I spent all evening working in mine and then I look at these pictures 
Bogey, that's awesome to have tomatoes that big already! Your gardens always look so good, keep posting the pics!


----------



## save$ (Jun 5, 2012)

Hard work and taking a few risks can pay off.  Maine is also a very cold state with a short growing season. I built a cloche, and I use garden cloth.  These tomatos were started in a solar space, Only heat in there is from the sun.  covering the plants with garden cloth makes a huge difference.  Enjoy your harvest!


----------



## bogydave (Jun 5, 2012)

I see an almost ripe tomato. Better put the guard dog out there tonight LOL 
Very nice spinach too.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jun 6, 2012)

Hehheh . . . I'm a simple man with simple gardening skills, which explains why my tomatoes are only a few inches high and no where near to flowering, much less bearing fruit. Well done Save$ and BogyDave.


----------



## Jags (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't think I have ever finished my planting this late in the year, but it is now done.  I guess I will see just how fast they can catch up.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jun 6, 2012)

I need to get over to the organics farm to get the soil for my garden boxes.  My dad's dump truck has been out of commission until last weekend.

This is going to be our first try at a garden and I'm running way late getting anything in!

-SF


----------



## save$ (Jun 6, 2012)

For those that run late,  remember that there are a lot of crops that can be planted late.  Sum even do better and taste better.  For those warm weather crops, you can put garden cloth over them or make some tunnels covered with plastic.  If you can keep the soil from cooling off, you can extend your growing season.   Keep a good fertilizing schedule and your plants will grow rapidly, be more tender, taste better, and be stronger and better able to not fall victim to disease.
As a general rule, I use half strength liquid fertilizer spayed on weekly.   I also use  5 -10-5 at the beginning and mid way through the growing season.   My experience to gardening is limited to Maine's cool and short growing season.  Those in warmer areas may need a different approach.


----------



## lukem (Jun 6, 2012)

Cherries loading up


----------



## lukem (Jun 6, 2012)

Romas not far behind


----------



## lukem (Jun 6, 2012)

And a slicer getting ready.  All in all, i have 32 plants.  I know.


----------



## begreen (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd take a picture of our tomatoes, but they don't want to remove their parkas.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 6, 2012)

lukem, you're a braver man than I. We had 8 tomato plants one year, and I thought I'd turn into a tomato from eating and canning so many.
We gave away a bunch too. I think they were all "big boy" that year.
I must have done something right that year.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 13, 2012)

GH growing  good, garden waiting for some warm & sunny days


----------



## save$ (Jun 13, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Lots of green tomatoes, "sweet success" cucs setting on & some blooming
> 
> View attachment 68117
> 
> ...


What name of cucumber are you growing?   I am growing "diva". A burpless variety.  No skinny long twisted cucumbers like the earlier burpless types have  been.  These are seedless, no spines, and do not need to be pollinated.  Grow them on a trellis both in or out of a greenhouse.  They also are not bitter so they are less attractive to the striped cucumber beatle.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 13, 2012)

Sweet success. from burpee ( http://www.burpee.com/vegetables/cucumbers/burpless/cucumber-sweet-success-hybrid-prod000704.html )
Same, burpless, no pollination needed (_*parthenocarpic)*_, cuc types:
http://vric.ucdavis.edu/pdf/cucumber.pdf

get lots of big 12"+ cucs if you keep picking.


----------



## loon (Jun 16, 2012)

Very nice guys  Not gonna deal with the weeds here  And in the second picture i thought the tomatos beside the house were doing great? till i seen this thread 

loon


----------



## lukem (Jun 16, 2012)

Picked a few tomatoes last night.  Some of the plants are almost chest high already.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 20, 2012)

Got 5 ripe "Sun gold" cherry toms & 1 ripe "4th  july"
Been eating cucs & lots setting on & growing fast


----------



## save$ (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks good! Enjoy.   I have fresh tomatoes, but the cukes are just setting bud.  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## lukem (Jun 22, 2012)

Getting a good variety of produce now:


----------



## begreen (Jun 22, 2012)

Just set a record for the coldest June 22nd in Seattle. It never got over 55F!  My garden is screaming, this is not summer!


----------



## bogydave (Jun 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Just set a record for the coldest June 22nd in Seattle. It never got over 55F!  My garden is screaming, this is not summer!


 
That's what we had for several weeks after I planted.
The weather we are having now , I can hear the plants growing 
19 hours of sun & in the 70s, man what a difference in just 4 days


----------



## begreen (Jun 23, 2012)

After the bitter cold winter you folks had, I can't begrudge sharing the warmth. But send some down here please.


----------



## Jags (Jun 25, 2012)

Take some of mine, BG.  Wed forecast is for 92 and Thur. is for 97 - yuck.


----------



## lukem (Jun 25, 2012)

100 Thur / 99 Fri.

I'd ship some heat over to the PNW if I knew how.


----------



## begreen (Jun 25, 2012)

Must be working, we are at 62F, woohoo! (not)


----------



## Locust Post (Jun 25, 2012)

Great thread here. Looks real good guys. I have 31 tom. plants in but nothing ripe yet. Lots of small green ones and my peppers are starting to come on. Lots of flowers on the zuchinni. I planted Memorial day weekend and we have had to water a lot as it has been dry. You can sure see the difference in growth time between rain water and well water. Rain water is just so much better.


----------



## Jags (Jun 26, 2012)

I have always said "rain makes it grow, sprinklers keep it alive".


----------



## dswitham (Jun 26, 2012)

Jags said:


> I have always said "rain makes it grow, sprinklers keep it alive".


 Please don't tell my plants that. They don't know what rain is.


----------



## lukem (Jun 26, 2012)

It hasn't rained a drop here in over a month.  Hose water is treating my garden pretty not bad.


----------



## Locust Post (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine are doing fine I just can see  a difference in growth when we do have rain vs well water. I would have to guess every area is different as I know well waters can definatly be different just in a short distance. Not sure how different the water is but my neighbor just up the street about a city block drilled a new well and then I drilled about a year later with the same driller and he said it was a world of difference. He drilled my neighbors very easily and mine he had to go through 60 feet of sand stone.


----------



## dswitham (Jun 27, 2012)

It also helps that we don't have well water, but spring water instead. Our water is a lot different than the neighbors who have well water. The cucumbers  love the stuff.


----------

